# Crabs Jubilee



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Just got a report from my dad the blue crabs are Jubileeing on the gulf side in Perdido right now . Behind Crabs of all places


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

Good to hear that. Thank you Steven.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Set up here in OBA and there were dead crabs, eels and electric rays all on the beach.


----------



## Elpato (Dec 30, 2015)

In the truck, heading that way.......thanks!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

pictures? I've heard of this but have not seen it....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Crabs and electric rays are starting to push in like crazy at Alabama Point.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Let's see some live update pictures. Want to see the scrimps, flounders, and crabs.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> Just got a report from my dad the blue crabs are Jubileeing on the gulf side in Perdido right now . Behind Crabs of all places


jubilee does not happen on the gulf side. too much fresh water coming in.

jack


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

This is the first time that I've ever heard of a gulf jubilee. Make certain that it's not a red tide / algae bloom that killed them before he eats any.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Can I get some numbers to the best jubilee spot?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Never seen it in the gulf myself...


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

They don't jubilee in the gulf often. When my grandmother was a little girl they would go out on the beaches in Panama City and would fill the beds of model T's to the top with crabs and flounder


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

It's on!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW good job dude, that is some good eats right there.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Bout 13 years ago, there was a brief jubilee at Ft. McCrea... gulf and pass... We enjoyed the crabs.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Anybody ft an update? They still around?


----------



## Elpato (Dec 30, 2015)

I ended up with a couple dozen. Got there around 2. Folks I talked to said the early morning was crazy. . Caught all mine in the surf, ankle to waist deep.


----------



## Elpato (Dec 30, 2015)

I think it's a spawn, rather than a jubilee. Saw a couple of 4 inch flounder, but no other sea life like shrimp, etc..


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Elpato said:


> I think it's a spawn, rather than a jubilee. Saw a couple of 4 inch flounder, but no other sea life like shrimp, etc..


Same here. Crabs with eggs, electric rays with babies, etc. Never saw anything to say Jubilee. Saw an electric ray with 5 babies on it's back up on the beach.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

With this east wind for the next two days there could be one in Mobile Bay


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

We went out with bozo gear and got 13 yesterday.. went back this morn and didn't see anything...it was, however at least 3'.... Sunday was less than a foot. We're gonna check again this evening... but it's gonna have to lay down some.


----------



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

I was out on Ft Morgan about a week or so and got a dozen crab in about an hour with my sand flea rake, threw several back that had orange sponges. I believe i could have filled up a 5 gallon bucket if i had the time to walk the beach (i only stayed worked about 50 yards of beach) 

Question...during a jubilee how thick are they?

edit...oh and they were damn tasty


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

arthurpete said:


> I was out on Ft Morgan about a week or so and got a dozen crab in about an hour with my sand flea rake, threw several back that had orange sponges. I believe i could have filled up a 5 gallon bucket if i had the time to walk the beach (i only stayed worked about 50 yards of beach)
> 
> Question...during a jubilee how thick are they?
> 
> ...


How did those egg bearing female crabs taste that are in your picture?


----------



## Elpato (Dec 30, 2015)

-How did those egg bearing female crabs taste that are in your picture?-

I tried to ask the Asian folks on Sikes the same thing, and I think they said that they were similar to out of season stone crab?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Elpato said:


> -How did those egg bearing female crabs taste that are in your picture?-
> 
> I tried to ask the Asian folks on Sikes the same thing, and I think they said that they were similar to out of season stone crab?


HAHA unreal!! Said he threw them back and there in the picture.:thumbup:


----------



## old sneaky (May 1, 2008)

got 37 yesterday on perdido kept 7 males ,at least 30 with eggs dipped and released, and one million stinging jellyfish. just the normal spawning season .


----------



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> How did those egg bearing female crabs taste that are in your picture?


I had one egg bearing female and i managed to break both the claws off on it trying to free it from the rake...wasnt going to toss her back. Any other female i had was brown sponge.

Regardless, from my understanding of the regs in alabama i was in compliance.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

arthurpete said:


> I had one egg bearing female and i managed to break both the claws off on it trying to free it from the rake...wasnt going to toss her back. Any other female i had was brown sponge.
> 
> Regardless, from my understanding of the regs in alabama i was in compliance.


http://www.outdooralabama.com/sites/default/files/220-3-.31 Crabs.pdf

Rule 1(d)


----------



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

MrFish said:


> http://www.outdooralabama.com/sites/default/files/220-3-.31%20Crabs.pdf
> 
> Rule 1(d)



Well shit, i was using this....http://www.outdooralabama.com/sites/default/files/images/file/Crab Handout_Rec_Aug13.pdf

thank you

edt...well now technically this doesnt take effect til 8/3/2017


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

FenderBender said:


> It's on!!!







that's an old video

jack


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang. For something as extraordinary as a Gulf Coast Jubilee. This thread has taken a turn.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

frickin forum wildlife police

locals have called the crab run a jubilee for generations .
whether it is a true jubilee or not.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I was fishing off Gandy bridge in Tampa back in the late 80's. Some young marines had caught a stone crab that was full of eggs. They asked me what it was, I told them, & that you can't keep them, they had to let it go. They didn't want to fool with it. I released it for them. I was about 1/2 tanked.


----------



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

So i contacted the DCNR of AL to find the recreation regs on blue crabs for *ALABAMA*. 

The proposed rule which prohibits harvesting of egg bearing crabs except from Jan 15-May 15 does not become effective until 45 days after it is filed with the Legislative Reference Service. Therefore, the proposed changes to the rule will become effective around September 20th. The proposed amendment can be found here http://www.outdooralabama.com/sites/default/files/220-3-.31 Crabs.pdf

the current regulations can be found here http://www.outdooralabama.com/sites/default/files/images/file/Crab Handout_Rec_Aug13.pdf

So, for Alabama residents, you can harvest egg laying crabs until the proposed amendment is finalized. Its not exactly in the spirit of conservation of the species to do so but if you accidentally break off both claws of one female crab and decide to harvest it instead of throwing it back, you can do so knowing you are not in violation.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bastages never called me back. I still don't feel bad telling all the tourists to throw back the egg laden ones.


----------



## Elpato (Dec 30, 2015)

I haven't made it back out, are they still in the shallows?


----------



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

Elpato said:


> I haven't made it back out, are they still in the shallows?


going tomorrow morning to load up on all the orange spongies i can fit in my 5 gallon bucket :no:

will report back though

still waiting to hear back from the state whether brown spongies are still considered egg-bearing crabs

will report back on that too


----------

